# Monster Bass Today!! (12-20-2017)



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Finally catching up with a friend of mine today and only had 2 bites, but each one was well worth it!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Golf course pond? Nice fish!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Congrats.

Golf Course or Residential, still some really nice fish.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a lot of fun on those poppers. When they hit it.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Buckyt said:


> Golf course pond? Nice fish!


Yeahp, sandestin! 

Not as easy as bluewater bay or Indian bayou lakes, they pattern up like real "lake" fish 

Certainly worth the experimenting!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice Bass, 
Are you eating them, or catch and release? 
Is it true that golf course ponds are full of chemical run-off from the tons of fertilizers they use and the fish are contaminated to the point they are unsafe to eat? 
A friend said they aren't allowed to keep the fish they catch in the golf course ponds near Naples (I think), because of the chemical run-off that's in the water and fish. 
Just wondering if it's actually true or not?


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't eat any pond bass. They don't taste good like the river bass.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Definitely would never eat them!!!

The water gets NASTY with chemicals and dye. Some of the lakes turn blue or green when they go in to kill the weeds 

I'll fix the date too!


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice going....might as well fish, too dern hot to hunt!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ol Bill Lewis strikes again.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

etrade92 said:


> Ol Bill Lewis strikes again.


Absolutely! Tried so many brands, strike King, xcaliber, live target, exclusive red eye shads, and even some custom wooden baits. 

The only one that comes anywhere close, is cotton Cordell, which is pretty much an exact ripoff!!


----------

